# Closed!



## Simple (May 17, 2020)

Closed​


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

Bump~ Still able to craft if anyone needs anything, Celeste items, Seasonal items, Non-seasonal items, gold tools etc. Will close if no posts in a couple of days! Thanks~


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 18, 2020)

Hi! Are you able to craft the crescent moon chair and the moon?


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

k1234_acnh said:


> Hi! Are you able to craft the crescent moon chair and the moon?



Hi there, thanks for asking,yes so far I can craft anything, but a few fences! Will shoot you a dodo code when you are available!


----------



## CaveGirl (May 18, 2020)

Do you have any of the following if not all?
Floral swag 

Beekeepers box 

Garden bench (2) 

Hanging terrarium 

Leaf stool 

Maple leaf pondstone 

Mush lamps (2) 

Mush wall 

Plain sink


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> Do you have any of the following if not all?
> Floral swag
> 
> Beekeepers box
> ...



I have all the Diys, I can craft them for you, do you have all the materials or need a list of materials?


----------



## allainah (May 18, 2020)

Omg hey there! remember me? :3
this is super kind of you i'd love if you could craft me some of these things; just lmk the required materials pls, i should have them!

nova light x2
starry garland x2 or x4 depending on materials 
mush lamp x4

thank you so much! <3


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

allainah said:


> Omg hey there! remember me? :3
> this is super kind of you i'd love if you could craft me some of these things; just lmk the required materials pls, i should have them!
> 
> nova light x2
> ...



I have one person ahead, when you are free let me know will shoot code. Ofc I remember haha! Thank you for coming across my thread again!
Nova Light: 5 star
Starry Garland: 10 star
Mush Lamp: 1 skinny ush, 5 clay
Double the amount above for however you need! Lmk~


----------



## allainah (May 18, 2020)

Simple said:


> I have one person ahead, when you are free let me know will shoot code. Ofc I remember haha! Thank you for coming across my thread again!
> Nova Light: 5 star
> Starry Garland: 10 star
> Mush Lamp: 1 skinny ush, 5 clay
> Double the amount above for however you need! Lmk~


okay perfect!  I'll def get the 2x nova lights then (10 star) 4x starry gardlands (40 star) and the 4 mushroom lamps!
so 50 star fragments and 4 skinny mush + 20 clay ?  lmk if i counted right sfslkjfls
im fine with waiting if ur doing the other order first! im ready now or whenever


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 18, 2020)

Hi can you craft capricorn ornament?


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

LuvDolphin said:


> Hi can you craft capricorn ornament?



Yes, do you have materials?


----------



## CaveGirl (May 18, 2020)

Simple said:


> I have all the Diys, I can craft them for you, do you have all the materials or need a list of materials?


I’m sorry for late reply just seeing this, could I get a list so I could gather everything? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> I’m sorry for late reply just seeing this, could I get a list so I could gather everything? Thank you so much!!



Will dm you


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 18, 2020)

Simple said:


> Yes, do you have materials?


Could you tell me what the materials are


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

LuvDolphin said:


> Could you tell me what the materials are



Will dm you with materials needed~


----------



## reikocakes (May 18, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to request:
Wooden  Bookshelf (I'd like two please!)

I'm actually not sure what it's correct title.. but it's the big bookshelf ^^"

Nevermind, I actually don't have the materials. Please disregard my post, thanks!


----------



## Rosaline (May 18, 2020)

Character Name & Town: Sarah from Oattuccino
List of items:
- cool windflower crown x1
- windflower crown x1
- mum crown x1
- rose crown x1
- tulip crown x1
Can you bring all the materials: yes!

thanks so much


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2020)

Rosaline said:


> Character Name & Town: Sarah from Oattuccino
> List of items:
> - cool windflower crown x1
> - windflower crown x1
> ...



Sure dming you!


----------



## Star Crossing (May 18, 2020)

Hi! Are you able to craft the wooden stool? I can bring the materials for two!


----------



## Simple (May 19, 2020)

Star Crossing said:


> Hi! Are you able to craft the wooden stool? I can bring the materials for two!


 
Yep sending u a dm


----------



## Simple (May 19, 2020)

Last call today! Closing tonight!


----------



## CaveGirl (May 19, 2020)

Cavegirl from The Cutiez 
If you’re still open I’d love 2 floral swags and 8 mush lamps! 
yes I have materials


----------



## Simple (May 19, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> Cavegirl from The Cutiez
> If you’re still open I’d love 2 floral swags and 8 mush lamps!
> yes I have materials



Hi I can take you in, will dm you!


----------

